# Will my Dad's kindle fire work in the Caribbean?



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

My father lives part time in the US, but spends months at a time in the Dominican Republic.  He ordered a Kindle Fire, which will be delivered to his home here in the US, but is planning on using it in the DR.  Will the silk browser work there?  I've got a feeling he may not be able to use it over there!


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

You mean, will he be able to connect to the internet? Since the Fire uses only wifi and not 3G, he will have internet access so long as he has an accessible wifi connection.


----------



## Neon8 (Oct 19, 2011)

The question would be can you stream content from the Amazon cloud and amazon content if non USA ip address. Probably not. Should be able to stream if use VPN service. I have used my VPN service to stream from Netflix on my Ipad in the Dominican Republic. My Fire comes the 16th and leaving for the Dominican on the 17th. will see how it works both with and without VPN and post to board


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

Neon8 said:


> The question would be can you stream content from the Amazon cloud and amazon content if non USA ip address. Probably not. Should be able to stream if use VPN service. I have used my VPN service to stream from Netflix on my Ipad in the Dominican Republic. My Fire comes the 16th and leaving for the Dominican on the 17th. will see how it works both with and without VPN and post to board


Thank you, I should have phrased my question more clearly. It would be awesome if you could keep me posted!
Have a safe trip to Quisqueya!


----------

